#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Applications are invited for UTAS University Scholarships in Orchestral String Instru

## Engineering_Updates

The University of Tasmania (UTAS), Australia invites applicants for UTAS University Scholarships in Orchestral String Instruments 2013. The Vice-Chancellor at UTAS has initiated generous support for students studying at the Conservatorium of Music through establishing 20 Scholarships for talented orchestral string players.

Scholarship Details:

UTAS is offering 20 scholarships for outstanding students.

The scholarship covers course fees plus up to $4,000 per year.
The duration of this scholarship is for three years.

Eligibility Criteria:

The scholarship is available to string players commencing or re-enrolling 
in an undergraduate or postgraduate course at the Conservatorium of Music in Hobart.
To retain this award, recipients are required to achieve a minimum distinction result in all units studied each semester.

How to Apply:

Candidates can apply online.

Important Dates:

Application deadline for Semester 2, 2013: Sunday, June 30, 2013.

for more details: http://www.studentcentre.utas.edu.au/scholarships/AwardDetails.aspx?AwardId=330





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited by Curtin University, Australia for Completion Scholarships 2013 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for MBA Regional Scholarships 2013 by Lancaster University, UK Applications invited for Bielefeld University, Germany for Start-up Scholarships 2013

----------

